# how to dye pigeon feathers



## WALEED (Oct 7, 2011)

can someone give me a method on how to dye pigeon feathers.


----------



## CMH1211 (Mar 10, 2013)

Explain what u mean by dye.... the reason I ask is because some ppl paint the bottom of there wings pink, red , blue , green etc... that way they can tell them apart in the sky. Or do u mean change the colors of the top of the feathers?

If ur talking about painting bottom of wings ppl around my are use that bottle of paint u use to play bingo. Lol crazy cubans. It works though

If ur talking about dying its feathers again the ppl a4ound here use there wifes hair dye some diluted to get less of a smell. 

Again I am just informing u of what ppl in miami do. I fot one wouldnt paint a bird. I find no reason to. But if I did have to I would just spray it with food coloring and water mixed in a bottle. Sounds safer to me.


----------



## WALEED (Oct 7, 2011)

it was for my highflyer so I can see it in the sky when it flys


----------



## doveman2 (Jul 22, 2012)

Kool-Aid works good and comes out of their feathers better


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Waleed, I paint the underside of my Cuban thief pouters wings with food coloring. That way you can get the whole under wing one color. I do have Cuban friend in my race club that use the bingo markers to tell the difference of there birds but I like the whole wing colored. On white bird you can do the whole body but be careful around the eyes.


----------



## WALEED (Oct 7, 2011)

logangrmnr said:


> Waleed, I paint the underside of my Cuban thief pouters wings with food coloring. That way you can get the whole under wing one color. I do have Cuban friend in my race club that use the bingo markers to tell the difference of there birds but I like the whole wing colored. On white bird you can do the whole body but be careful around the eyes.


Ive tried food colouring but it just slips of the feathers


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Sorry the secret is dish soap like dawn. Give the birds a bath let them dry than spray the wing with food color and your good to go.


----------



## WALEED (Oct 7, 2011)

logangrmnr said:


> Sorry the secret is dish soap like dawn. Give the birds a bath let them dry than spray the wing with food color and your good to go.


thank you I will give it a go and let you guys know how it goes


----------



## Kcat3 (Mar 30, 2021)

You bathe the pigeon, dry it, then spray it with food dye.
Tip: dilute the food dye with water if you want lighter colours


----------

